# I’m done with this cold weather



## Jim (Jan 23, 2019)

It’s time to move to a warmer climate. I don’t mind the occasional snow storm, but when it gets to single digits......no thanks! Too old for this stuff! :LOL2: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 23, 2019)

Jim said:


> It’s time to move to a warmer climate. I don’t mind the occasional snow storm, but when it gets to single digits......no thanks! Too old for this stuff! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yea, I'm usually done with winter right after Christmas.
:LOL2:


----------



## DaleH (Jan 23, 2019)

Yes, it was indeed ccccccccccold out the other day at 4-degrees, whilst snowshoeing around the range perimeter for 20-minutes or so, then stopping to take 2 offhand shots with my flintlock at the 50-yard gongs. Ran (walked?) again and repeated, but only got 8-shots off total before I couldn't feel my fingers anymore ... felt like I SMASHED them in a car door, they hurt so bad. And they hurt even worse :shock: when warming back up, OUCH!

... and for some unknown reason, I was the only guy there :roll: at the gun club that day ...


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 23, 2019)

California deserves a lot of the bad things said about it. But one thing that is good, especially in Northern California, is the overall climate. At this point I admit I'm spoiled and it would be tough to move to a cold climate.

Lots of good LMB fishing here too. 8)


----------



## handyandy (Jan 23, 2019)

I guess I'm the only one that wishes I was in a colder climate. Around here it's cold enough to suck, but only occasionally is cold enough to have fun in the cold. Every few years it stays cold enough to get some ice fishing in, every now and then we have enough snow to break out the snowmobile. But most of the time it's just cold enough to suck but not cold enough long enough to have some winter fun. My neighbor thought I was crazy the other evening riding the snowmobile around from about 4:30-7:30, said he was cold watching me from the cab in his heated polaris ranger. Last year we had some good cold for a while and I was able to ice fish a good few times in January but we hardly had any snow. This past weekend was the first good snow we had and of course today it has all melted it's been upper 30's and cold rain. I'd take below freezing and snow over what we're getting now just makes doing anything outside a cold wet muddy mess. Plus I find the summer too hot and humid many days, I'd take the milder summer of the north, and cold enough winters to have some fun over what I get.


----------



## WV1951 (Jan 23, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
As I tell many of my friends who like snow and cold. MOVE TO NORWAY! :wink:

I'm with Jim. I straightened my tackle box again today for the 3rd-4th time.


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 23, 2019)

HandyAndy, I have to agree -- hot/humid is a deal breaker. Some folks say you get used to it, but I don't know.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 23, 2019)

i live on the south coast of british columbia.we rarely get alot of snow and only a couple times during winter we get a cold snap. the rest of the winter it's just cold enough to suck,and let's not forget .rain,rain and more rain.you guys in the pacific northwest know what i'm talking about.did i mention the rain? the wife has decided we're buying lakefront property to retire on and that means the interior of the province.deep winter snow and cold as a witches tit all winter long.can't wait for that. :roll:


----------



## DaleH (Jan 24, 2019)

So far two posters have used the term ...* ”Cold enough to suck ... “*

Love it!


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 24, 2019)

central canada forecast is up to -40 c. now that's cold enough to suck.


----------



## eshaw (Jan 24, 2019)

I live in Iowa because that's where my wife is from and that's the only reason I live here. Over the years I've gotten more acclimated to winters here but I really don't like the freezing rain and the wind is a pain in the butt too. I guess it's a necessary evil to keep the mosquitoes in check and that's always a good thing. I think the biggest thing I had to learn was how to dress for the weather.


----------



## gnappi (Jan 24, 2019)

Hot and or humid summer climes have outdoor bass fishing, golf and other sports year round, and longer daylight hours in the winter, with temps almost never in the 40's. 

I've been cold... done that enough, nevermore.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jan 24, 2019)

This winter hasn't been that bad yet compared to last winter. But I have Raynaud's which causes my hands, feet, nose and ears to get really cold and even turn blue in 40's and 50's. So this past week with the single digit nights has been tough. I hate the cold and really need to move somewhere that doesn't affect me as much. But last year we had 2 weeks of single digit cold and the river froze solid in Jan. Then 2 weeks later it was in the low 70's in Feb and I was out in the boat in shorts 2 days after the ice broke up. Then 4 snow storms in March! Here's the river from last year.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 24, 2019)

Florida's full. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jan 24, 2019)

sunshine said:


> Florida's full. :LOL2:



Nope! :LOL2: 

My wife keeps on pushing it. If i could work remotely I would move there or somewhere warmer that has good freshwater fishing but in close proximity to the Ocean. Florida seems perfect.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 24, 2019)

I snow plow during the winter. 
This year from the day after Thanksgiving it was 45 days without snow and above normal temps in Chicago. This week we had 2 snow storm that put down over a foot of snow.

Ground hog day is in about a week.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 24, 2019)

I hit the river Monday, 11º and 20 MPH gusts.....I'm seeing more snowflakes here than on the river.
.
.
.
.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 24, 2019)

Cold isn't the problem here in southern VA, it's rain. It literally rained for 50% of the of the last 365 days. It has been unreal and depressing.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 24, 2019)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Cold isn't the problem here in southern VA



The picture I posted is about 4 miles from the NC line. I'd say that qualifies as southern VA. :lol:


----------



## gnappi (Jan 24, 2019)

sunshine said:


> Florida's full. :LOL2:



When I moved to Florida it was area code from Orlando to the keys. It was full then now it's... Never mind.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 24, 2019)

New River Rat said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Cold isn't the problem here in southern VA
> ...



2 days of cold not big deal. 180 days of rain is killing us.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jan 24, 2019)

Yeah the 180+ days of rain killed us as well. Now add the cold and surprise, today it rained again and the river is already up 8 feet and still rising! #-o I guess the bright side of things is that I didn't spend as much money on gas in the boats this past year or money going golfing. But I did spend more for mowing the lawn. I hope 2019 can get us a little closer to normal, but Monday we were at 3 degrees and today it hit 61 so not really much normal about that.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 25, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I snow plow during the winter.
> This year from the day after Thanksgiving it was 45 days without snow and above normal temps in Chicago. This week we had 2 snow storm that put down over a foot of snow.
> 
> Ground hog day is in about a week.



UPDATE!
Sub zero over night temps. 
It's -7 now with wind chill of -25.


----------



## ppine (Jan 25, 2019)

Right about now a lot of people are getting tired of winter. Now is when I start planning a trip to the low desert. 
It helps adjust the attitude to get out in some warm sunshine.


----------



## jethro (Jan 25, 2019)

If you don't like winter, you are doing it wrong!












There is always ice somewhere to fish and there is always snow somewhere to ride on!


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice catch Jethro!


----------



## jethro (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks!! We got a lotta big perch in that pile!


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 26, 2019)

.
.
.


RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> 2 days of cold not big deal.


Where the heck does the Commonwealth of Virginia only get two days of cold? I awoke to 20, but I suppose that doesn't qualify as winter....huh?




RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> 180 days of rain is killing us.


I'm human, I adapt.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 26, 2019)

not me.i complain.alot.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jan 26, 2019)

Its been in the 70’s in AZ. I took Bella to the lake to swim and to collect firewood on Wednesday.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 28, 2019)

New River Rat said:


> .
> .
> .
> 
> ...



Low of 20 and high of 50 in a day doesn't count as cold for me. When the flat water freezes over I call it cold. That's only happened once here when we had two days of teens with windchill in single digits.

Two different watersheds run through my home county the Dan and the Roanoke. Hard to adapt to rivers being over flood stage once a month since September.


----------



## Scott F (Jan 28, 2019)

The real cold hasn’t even started yet. The high temp in Chicago on Wednesday is predicted to be -15. The low will be -25. I don’t care who you are, that’s cold.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 30, 2019)

Scott F said:


> The real cold hasn’t even started yet. The high temp in Chicago on Wednesday is predicted to be -15. The low will be -25. I don’t care who you are, that’s cold.


-24 in Algonquin Illinois now. It might drop one or two more degrees.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 30, 2019)

- 27F on my window thermometer.

House creaking due to contraction, maybe nails loosening?

USPS halted mail delivery, all city buildings closed.

Cabin fever starting to set in.

Hope car starts, it is in unheated garage.

Need to go somewhere!

PS - under the furnace exhaust pipe, I get a stalagmite of ice, 

I knocked it down yesterday & today it has already grown back, about 18 inches tall!


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 30, 2019)

Uff Da, that is cold. Too cold. 

I hear that the old pros bring two sets of car keys so they can leave the car running in the parking lot while running errands.


----------



## gnappi (Jan 31, 2019)

Down here in the summer, I leave my car running with the AC on and keep the remote in my pocket. 

I once did that with my dog in the car to mail some letters with the window cracked open for the few seconds I was away (but the car was still in my view) a guy reached in to unlock the door and Sparky grabbed his arm. When he yanked it out her teeth ripped his arm wide open. I was a few feet from him by then and hit the remote and he said he was going to sue me. 

I went to hand him my phone to call 911 and told him to explain to them why his arm was in the car window for the report. He ran away cursing and bleeding like a pig at the slaughter house


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 31, 2019)

-27 over night low. In a few days it will be in the mid to upper 40's. I difference of 70 degrees.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 31, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> -27 over night low. In a few days it will be in the mid to upper 40's. I difference of 70 degrees.


UPDATE.
-29! 
The record low for the state of Illinois is -33. Moline is getting close.


----------



## Snowshoe (Feb 1, 2019)

-15F here at the moment. -14F yesterday when I was snow blowing the driveway. Welcome to the U.P.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2019)

3 here now, moving in the right direction. :LOL2:


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 1, 2019)

it's about to take a nosedive around here.we may actually see snow,but it's going to get damn cold regardless.going to hit my indoor gun range and cook off a few hundred magnum rounds in the warmth.


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2019)

Predicting almost 60 in a couple of days. I'll take it.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 3, 2019)

we just got snow all day today.my buddy's place in the cariboo is -30 c today and getting colder.he was crying that he couldn't get out on his snow machine last week.careful what you wish for.


----------

